# Lower Back /Muscle Strengthen



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

GUYS.. what can be done to achieve this at home? what exercises can i do?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Couple of exercises, without weights if you lie on your front with your arms fully extended, lift alternate arms and legs slowely and look up as you do it, so left arm and right leg together as high as you can, hold for a second, then back down, repeat on the oposite limbs and then both arms and legs together. Thats 1 rep, aim for 10. If you have weights, or sand bags etc then i think they call them 'good mornings' amongst other names. Basically hold the weights at your chest in crossed arms, slowely bend forward at the hip keeping your back straight to a 90 degree angle, pause for a mo then slowely back up. Also with said weights a similar exercise but on 1 side at a time, so hold the weight in your left hand in a neutral stance, lower the weight down to near your knee, pause then back up past neutral so its more of a lift, then obviously repeat on the other side. The latter is more for the obliques but they are all stablisers and connected. Hope that helps


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

A variation is to add a twist in as well hold the weight in your right hand and lower it using your back not your legs so the weight goes over your left foot, then back up.

Lower back is a hard area to target, but thankfully most of the muscles are just to the sides.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Another thing to remember with 'lower back' is that most bad backs, lower back injuries etc etc is actually due to weak glutes(bum) than back muscles. I have had numerous problems, discs, muscular and posture and a specialist told me to train big compound exercises, squats, deadlifts, even lunges as they all target your glutes, apreciate thats not possible at home but worth bearing in mind if you want to strengthen weak areas and get gains elsewhere


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Supermans - Google it for a better explanation that what I can give lol :thumb:


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

this is a great topic.. with landscaping for many years . it has takin a toll on my back. and now detailing as much as i love it . has become painfull at times to do .. major lower back pain.. so im always looking for ways to help this . sit ups ect.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

trhland said:


> this is a great topic.. with landscaping for many years . it has takin a toll on my back. and now detailing as much as i love it . has become painfull at times to do .. major lower back pain.. so im always looking for ways to help this . sit ups ect.


This is another big contributor to back problems, training abs without doing lower back and similar forces i bias to the front meaning you put added pressure on the back to try and keep pace. Think of it as a footballer who gets a hamstring injury due to his over developed quads and under developed hamstrings, he kicks the ball with such force using the front quads contracting that the hamstrings at the rear con not relax quick enough and tear. Always train opposites to avoid over compensation, hence doing sit ups and then leaning over cars etc all day causes injuries


----------



## dogs_basket (Aug 28, 2007)

Echo the comments regarding both abs and compund exercises. I would add in many of the core exercises from Pilates.

Another specific one is 90 degree flexion and twist. When standing, bend over 90 degrees and let your arms hang down. Hold a weight or medicine ball so that it's hanging there in front of your toes. Keep your core under control whilst twisting to one side (like a pendulum with your arms). Hold 20 - 30 secs each side at a time. A nice, slow, deep feeling exercise!


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

When I went to my chiropracter for my lower back pain, other than treatment he gave me core exercises to do for my back.
Got to say they work really well. Have a look here.......

http://www.centralchiropractic.com/index.php?p=49099

:thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

cheers guys.. there is loads here for me to work with.

many thanks..


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

being that i work 8 months outa the year. the winter months is when im really bad. this is when i need to step up an excercise routine.. to much relaxing is not good .


----------

